# Q for Peter re: time between Ivf cycles



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Bit of a dumb question I suppose but after reading about Brooke Shields having 6 IVF cycles in 8 months it got me wondering about having time off between cycles.

My clinic makes me wait 3 'bleeds' (2 natural cycles) between IVF cycles. Some places in the UK have a 1 cycle wait between. In some clinics in the US and Israel (to name 2 places I know of) you can do back-to-back cycles.

Is there any reason to wait between cycles, or is it perfectly ok to have no time off between? What is the professions opinion on this?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

LadyP said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Bit of a dumb question I suppose but after reading about Brooke Shields having 6 IVF cycles in 8 months it got me wondering about having time off between cycles.
> 
> ...


I always suggest at least one calendar month between cycles to give your body a chance to get over the treatment before starting again..

Goodd luck!

Peter


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for your time Peter. I really appreciate it.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

LadyP said:


> Thanks for your time Peter. I really appreciate it.


My pleasure!


----------

